
Beyond culture fit: non-technical hiring criteria for engineers - adamperelman
https://build.affinity.co/beyond-culture-fit-non-technical-hiring-criteria-for-engineers-c89c0fc82668
======
liquidcool
I think it's good to remove "friend potential" from the hiring process. Most
people are not jerks, and that's really all you need. I find I'll become
friends with anyone reasonably pleasant to be around.

But listing criteria without saying anything about how you test for it - like
empathy - is a pretty big gap. Hopefully you have a talented HR member with a
psych background who can guide you through behavioral questioning.

I hire 100% remote developers, so my #1 soft criteria is discipline. And I
find I can test for that, along with communication skills (#2) by asking them
to write about best practices. Disciplined developers _love_ to talk about
best practices.

